# [Gentoo Linux] Probleme beim Starten (evtl. Soundkarte?)



## Azi (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe, wie ja einige von euch wissen , auf meinem System Gentoo Linux installiert. Es hat bis heute auch alles geklappt, ich hab auch endlich KDE und GNOME "emergt". Dann gab es ein paar Fehlermeldungen mit dem Sound, die hab ich aber ignoriert. Heute habe ich "alsa-driver" emergt, damit ich jetzt auch den wunderbaren KDE-Start_sound genießen kann. Scheinbar war das keine gute Idee... Weiß einer von euch etwas damit anzufangen?


----------



## Aiju (8. Januar 2006)

Das sieht nach einer Kernel Panic aus.
Ich persönlich kenne mich mit Gentoo nicht so aus aber:
Falls beim Start ein Bootmenü (o. ein Äqualant) erscheint, dort ein 'S' (für 'Single User') eingeben. Danach sollten nur notwendige Dateien geladen werden (Windows: Abgesicherter Modus). Dort dann entweder

den Audiotreiber deinstallieren
den Kernel rekompilieren (wenn du unbedingt Sound haben willst...)


----------



## Azi (8. Januar 2006)

Ich habe den Grub-Bootloader. Wo genau muss ich das "S" denn eingeben?


----------



## Sinac (8. Januar 2006)

Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls beim Start ein Bootmenü (o. ein Äqualant) erscheint, dort ein 'S' (für 'Single User') eingeben.



AKAIK geht as bei Gentoo nicht, da wird trotzdem der Default Runlevel gestartet, schau dir mal flgenden Link an:
http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Booting_into_single_user_mode
Da steht wie du das machst.


----------



## RedWing (8. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

du koenntest mal versuchen das System mit dem Kernelparameter init=/bin/sh
(anzugeben beim bootloader) zu starten.
Danach wechselst du in deine "richtige" Systemumgebung:


```
mkdir systemroot 
mount /dev/yourhdrootpartition systemroot 
chroot systemroot 
source /etc/profile
```

Danach kannst du die Module bei denen der Fehler auftritt auskommentieren...
Die Datei heißt /etc/modules. (oder bei gentoo im Verzeichniss 
/etc/modules.autoload.d? musst mal etwas suchen).In der sind zumindest alle 
Kernelmodule angegeben die beim Start geladen werden...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Azi (8. Januar 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AKAIK geht as bei Gentoo nicht, da wird trotzdem der Default Runlevel gestartet, schau dir mal flgenden Link an:
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Booting_into_single_user_mode
> Da steht wie du das machst.


Der bootet bei mir stink normal...


			
				RedWing hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> du koenntest mal versuchen das System mit dem Kernelparameter init=/bin/sh
> (anzugeben beim bootloader) zu starten.
> ...


Auch hier bootet der normal...

Ich hab mal mit der Live-CD gebootet, da hab ich folgende Ausgabe gesehen:

```
* Soundcard: ...
*               nVidia Corporation|nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) ...
*               driver = snd-intel18x0 ...
* /etc/init.d/alsasound not found, skipping ...
* You will need to set volume controls manually.
cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
```

Ach ja: Die Datei /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 enthält nur das Modul für meine Netzwerkkarte.


----------



## Helmut Klein (8. Januar 2006)

Hast du denn Alsa schon fest im Kernel?

Einfach von der Live-CD booten und die chroot-Schritte wie im Handbuch durchgehen. Daraufhin dann "emerge -C alsa-driver" und das Problem sollte gelöst sein, sofern es hier lag.

Verwechselst du eventuell arts, den KDE-Sound-Daemon, mit alsa?


----------



## Azi (8. Januar 2006)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach von der Live-CD booten und die chroot-Schritte wie im Handbuch durchgehen. Daraufhin dann "emerge -C alsa-driver" und das Problem sollte gelöst sein, sofern es hier lag.


So, hab den alsa-driver so entfernt, wie du es mir beschrieben hast. Aber leider klappt es noch immer nicht...


			
				Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verwechselst du eventuell arts, den KDE-Sound-Daemon, mit alsa?


Das kann ich dir erst sagen, wenn ich Linux wieder starten kann ^^


----------



## Sinac (9. Januar 2006)

Hast du mal probiert die Soundkarte einfach auszubauen bzw. zu deaktivieren? Nur mal so zum testen...


----------



## Azi (9. Januar 2006)

Das könnte sich als schwierig erweisen, denn ohne Mainboard tut sich da wenig (Onboard)  ...


----------



## Sinac (9. Januar 2006)

Im BIOS deaktivieren?


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. Januar 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kann ich dir erst sagen, wenn ich Linux wieder starten kann ^^



Das heißt, es lag nun also doch nicht an alsa-driver? Hattest du denn ein funktionierendes System? Was hast du noch an diesem System geändert, außer alsa-driver zu installieren?

Probier mal im boot-Manager "nodetect" mit anzugeben. Unter GRUB einfach per "e" deinen Eintrag editieren (in der Zeile "kernel (hd..." einfach hinten anhängen) und dann per "b" booten lassen.

Dann solltest du deinen Kernel nochmal neu konfigurieren und nur den Treiber für deine Nforce Onboard-Karte fest einbauen, alle restlichen rauswerfen und nur alsa-bedingte Sachen fest drin behalten.


----------



## Azi (9. Januar 2006)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das heißt, es lag nun also doch nicht an alsa-driver? Hattest du denn ein funktionierendes System? Was hast du noch an diesem System geändert, außer alsa-driver zu installieren?
> 
> Probier mal im boot-Manager "nodetect" mit anzugeben. Unter GRUB einfach per "e" deinen Eintrag editieren (in der Zeile "kernel (hd..." einfach hinten anhängen) und dann per "b" booten lassen.
> 
> Dann solltest du deinen Kernel nochmal neu konfigurieren und nur den Treiber für deine Nforce Onboard-Karte fest einbauen, alle restlichen rauswerfen und nur alsa-bedingte Sachen fest drin behalten.



Ich kann dir nicht genau sagen, ob es an alsa-driver lag. Vor der Installation von diesem hat jedoch alles geklappt. Gut, ich werde gleich den Kernel neu bauen, wenn das mit dem "nodetect" klappen sollte (was ich sehr hoffe).


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. Januar 2006)

Falls es mit "nodetect" als Startparameter nicht klappen sollte hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit über die Live-CD auf dein Gentoo-System zu chroot'en, wie auch bei der Deinstallation von alsa-driver, und dort den Kernel neu zu bauen.


----------



## Azi (9. Januar 2006)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls es mit "nodetect" als Startparameter nicht klappen sollte hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit über die Live-CD auf dein Gentoo-System zu chroot'en, wie auch bei der Deinstallation von alsa-driver, und dort den Kernel neu zu bauen.



Genauso hab ich es gemacht, als ich bemerkte, das "nodetect" nicht funktionierte. Super, jetzt gibt es nur noch das STRG-ALT-F7-Fenster (Monitor schaltet sich bei allen anderen automatisch ab), Sound funktioniert immer noch nicht, Kernel gibt beim starten ca. 6 Seiten Fehlermeldungen aus, dass das Modul "alsa-driver" nicht gefunden wurde, alsa-driver lässt sich auch nicht mehr mit emerge installieren, weil alsa schon im Kernel drin ist. Kann es noch schlimmer werden     ?


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. Januar 2006)

Woher willst du wissen, ob der Sound nicht funktioniert? Die Fehlermeldungen werden wohl daher kommen, dass er versucht das Modul zu laden, es jedoch fest im Kernel drinnen ist. Ich selber nutze kein Cold-/Hotplug und habe alles fest im Kernel. Dies Problem ist jedoch erstmal zu vernachlässigen denke ich.

Dein Problem ist wahrscheinlich eine zu hohe/falsche Framebuffer-Auflösung, wie lautet denn der "vga"-Eintrag in deinen Bootoptionen? Entferne ihn einfach mal und boote dann.

Wenn du dann erfolgreich booten konntest, kannst du ja entweder den Kernel neu backen mit den Alsa-Sachen als Module oder du hinderst Coldplug daran diese zu laden (soweit mir bekannt gibt es da eine Blacklist Config-Datei).


----------



## Azi (9. Januar 2006)

Hilfe, so viel auf einmal ^^



			
				Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woher willst du wissen, ob der Sound nicht funktioniert? Die Fehlermeldungen werden wohl daher kommen, dass er versucht das Modul zu laden, es jedoch fest im Kernel drinnen ist. Ich selber nutze kein Cold-/Hotplug und habe alles fest im Kernel. Dies Problem ist jedoch erstmal zu vernachlässigen denke ich.


Der Sound funktioniert nicht, weil
1. Nix aus den Boxen kommt
2. KDE und GNOME mir sagen, dass /dev/snd-mp401 nicht gefunden wurde (das war vorher, meine erinnerung hat sich gezeigt, jetzt sagen sie, dass "device:null" nicht gefunden wurde)



			
				Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dein Problem ist wahrscheinlich eine zu hohe/falsche Framebuffer-Auflösung, wie lautet denn der "vga"-Eintrag in deinen Bootoptionen? Entferne ihn einfach mal und boote dann.


Den hab ich frisch entfernt, weil ich gerade den Standard-Kernel statt den genkernel installiert hab...




			
				Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du dann erfolgreich booten konntest, kannst du ja entweder den Kernel neu backen mit den Alsa-Sachen als Module oder du hinderst Coldplug daran diese zu laden (soweit mir bekannt gibt es da eine Blacklist Config-Datei).


Gut, Kernel nochmal neu kompilieren...


----------



## Helmut Klein (9. Januar 2006)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hilfe, so viel auf einmal ^^
> 
> 
> Der Sound funktioniert nicht, weil
> ...


Achso, du nutzt einen grafischen Login-Manager. Spielt denn z.B. xmms mit dem alsa-plugin als "Output-Plugin" (s. Preferences) Musik ab? Oder kannst du über alsamixer deine Lautstärke regeln bzw. gibt es Devices in /dev/sound/?
Hast du OSS-Support für alsa im Kernel (nicht OSS selbst)?



			
				Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Den hab ich frisch entfernt, weil ich gerade den Standard-Kernel statt den genkernel installiert hab...



Trotzdem kann dein Monitor kein Bild darstellen? Kriegst du gleich nach GRUB eine kurze Anzeige und dann schaltet sich der Monitor aus?


----------



## Azi (9. Januar 2006)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achso, du nutzt einen grafischen Login-Manager. Spielt denn z.B. xmms mit dem alsa-plugin als "Output-Plugin" (s. Preferences) Musik ab? Oder kannst du über alsamixer deine Lautstärke regeln bzw. gibt es Devices in /dev/sound/?


Der Mixer läuft fröhlich weiter, ich kann sogar den Sound aufnehmen, nur nicht anhören. XMMS und andere Multimediaprogramme geben eine Fehlermeldung aus und weigern sich, weiterzumachen, indem sie sich nach der Fehlermeldung beenden.



			
				Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du OSS-Support für alsa im Kernel (nicht OSS selbst)?


 Äähhm, weiß ich nicht *peinlich* :-( 



			
				Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Trotzdem kann dein Monitor kein Bild darstellen? Kriegst du gleich nach GRUB eine kurze Anzeige und dann schaltet sich der Monitor aus?


Nach GRUB wird mir alles angezeigt, bis der Loginmanager von KDE sich startet. Wenn ich dann versuche, auf STRG-ALT-F1/F"/F3/... zuzugreifen, gehen die Monitore in den "Standby-Modus". Aber meine Eingaben akzeptiert er.


----------



## Helmut Klein (10. Januar 2006)

Ich nehme an es gibt ein Problem zwischen deinem X-Treiber und dem deines Framebuffers. Hatte das selbe bei meinem Notebook, wo die normalen Terminals total zerschossen aussahen wenn man aus X dorthin wechselte - lag am ati-Treiber für X.

Am besten du nimmst den Framebuffer erstmal ganz aus dem Kernel raus.
Zu dem Sound-Problem kann ich dir jetzt auch nicht mehr viel sagen, am besten du siehst dich mal auf http://forums.gentoo.org um, dort findet sich so gut wie immer bereits über die Suchfunktion eine Lösung.

In der Gruppe "audio" bist du, oder?


----------



## Azi (10. Januar 2006)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lag am ati-Treiber für X.


Ach, auch 'ne ATI-Grafikkarte?^^ Besonders blöd war es damals, als sie noch garkeinen Treiber hatten. Aber es klappte mit dem Treiber bei mir schon vorher, auch mit Debian und SuSE. Und immer war die Framebuffer-Unterstützung drin, weil ich mir immer zum Spaß meine DVDs in der Konsole anschaute (Wie nennt man denn die STRG-ALT-F*-Dinger?). Ich wende mich mal an http://www.gentooforum.de/ wenden, und zu den offiziellen Foren von deinem Link (zum Glück gibt es auch einen deutschen Bereich...).

Danke für eure Hilfe, ich sag euch bescheid, wenn ich eine Lösung gefunden habe (und die Lösung verrate ich euch natürlich auch^^!)(deshalb setze ich das Thema noch nicht auf "Erledigt")!


----------

